# Novice Guppy Breeder



## SherLar (Feb 26, 2015)

Hello, All.
We've decided to set up a 29g tank in our granddaughter's room, with the purpose of breeding guppies, primarily as treats for our oscars and bichirs. That being said, we'll put some sort of fancy guppies in it when cycled, possibly snakeskins or something akin.
I've never really had guppies before, but have heard/read that they need salt in the water. Can anyone tell me how much? Should I make it brackish, or just slightly saline? Since it will have some salt in it, I'm also going to throw in a couple of female fiddler crabs (tiny claws on females, can't catch fish), so tank will have only 25g or so, as I need to leave air space for the crabs. 
Anyway, if anyone has any advice on breeding guppies successfully, I'd be appreciative of all I can get.

Thanks, and have a good New Year.


----------



## FancyFish (Jul 22, 2015)

In most cases guppies + water = breeding, they do not need much help.

If you are not using a breeder net, be sure to have some plants for the fry to escape to as they may be eaten.

Cannot give advice on the salt, we don't use it.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

The only livebearers I heard prefer brackish water are mollys, i dont think you NEED it for guppies. and Yes, they will breed, no special treatment needed haha


----------



## SherLar (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks Fancyfish and Summer.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

SherLar go with Endlers. They don't eat their fry and multiple as fast as guppys. You can go with a number of high qulity colors. Many of mine will go up against almost all guppys colorwise.


----------

